# Bert Langerwerf Request....



## devine* (Aug 24, 2008)

hey everyone, unfortunetly my internet is somewhat down (can't access half my websites) and I was really set on emailing Reptiles Magazine tonight and asking them to do an article about Bert Langerwerf.

If anyone could do me a favor, go onto reptilechannel.com and see if there is an email address I could send directly to? As well if your bored, maybe we could all ask them to do an article. I know I would really love to see it done.

thanks everyone!

ps. If anyone does find an email could you please pm me or post it? thank you


----------



## Beazer (Aug 24, 2008)

Couldnt find a direct email address just this:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://reptilechannel.com/contact-us.aspx">http://reptilechannel.com/contact-us.aspx</a><!-- m -->


----------



## devine* (Aug 24, 2008)

yah... it doesnt work for me 

but thank you


----------

